# NVF files



## gis (Dec 12, 2004)

Can some direct to a player that will play NVF files . Or tell me how to do it I am running vista thanks bunch.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a proprietary format for Creative Nomad Players, but you can convert them to something that will play on most players, but the bad part is it has to be done on a Linux based PC.

http://nvftools.sourceforge.net/

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can find the old DBPoweramp version 10 or 11.5, it was free at the time, you can add the nvf decoder to it and convert the files to wave or MP3, in Windows

Here are the old codecs for that program
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/legacy/codec-central-legacy.htm

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Get version 11.5 from the link below

http://www.mediafire.com/?jmkl2emtjgn

.


----------

